
Dell updates popular XPS 13 laptop with 16:10 screen, IR camera - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/01/dell-updates-xps-13-laptop-with-1610-aspect-ratio-screen-ir-camera/
======
gshdg
Nice. That 16:10 has been one of the reasons I’ve stuck with Apple through the
recent doldrums. 16:9 is just really painful if you’re doing anything in your
laptop other than watching video.

~~~
ksec
And yet Apple went with 16:9 on Desktop. I really wished they had 16:10
instead.

~~~
gshdg
True. At least on desktop it's easier to keep another screen with more height
available, tho.

ETA: with laptop bezels shrinking, it's possible we'll see an increasing
number of 16:10 screens in 13" and smaller models as a way to ensure there's
enough room for both a decent sized keyboard and decent sized trackpad.

That or we'll see a return to the godawful mouse nipple.

------
Boulth
Is there a technical spec somewhere? I guess they don't offer USB-A ports on
13 anymore.

I'd also like to see it boot (cold power on). On my 9350 this takes 10 seconds
or so (just to get to Dell firmware logo even without OS).

------
rowanG077
Making it thinner again... It's not like the current XPS 13 had good thermals.
I guess this will another be downgrade.

